# Latex tubing from Home Depot/Lowes



## Arnisador78

Anybody ever used this tubing for slingshots? If so, is it any good?


----------



## Sunchierefram

Yeah that's what I use. I can't really compare it to anything else except office rubber as those are the only 2 rubber types I've used. But for me, it's got pretty good power and shoots a good distance (in my opinion).


----------



## treefork

I bought some from Home Depot about 2 years ago and did not like it. It was latex but was slow. Not sure if it's the same as what your showing. I say buy the stuff you know is good for slingshots. From Tex or Simple shot. No guessing.


----------



## Sunchierefram

You probably oughtta listen to treefork. He's probably more knowledgeable on this kind of stuff than me.


----------



## treefork

Not necessarily. Different batches. Different experience. You know what you have is good. The stuff I had was a waste.


----------



## NaturalFork

Good for hunting with large ammo. For target shooting I find it a bit too heavy.


----------



## Sunchierefram

NaturalFork said:


> Good for hunting with large ammo. For target shooting I find it a bit too heavy.


This is basically what I do.


----------



## Arnisador78

Thanks guys. Not really shot with tubes. I want to start experimenting.


----------



## romanljc

I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .


----------



## Jeff Pickeral

its not the fastest stuff around but it will sling 1/2'' lead down range pretty quick. got a band set of it rigged up now on one of my starships.


----------



## Sunchierefram

romanljc said:


> I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg


Is that made from a turkey lifter?


----------



## crapshot

i split some in halves for bands


----------



## troutokie

Mustad (fishing company) markets some decent tubes in fishing aisles like Wallyworld etc. Used for slinky style fishing in your neck of the woods. Not the cheapest by length, but easily tracked down in a pinch. The 3/16" is good stuff, at least the batches I've snagged. Dagnabbit! my secret supplier is out of the bag now.


----------



## D.Nelson

How woe the Lowes tubing work with some .40 lead? Anyone try it?


----------



## Sunchierefram

D.Nelson said:


> How woe the Lowes tubing work with some .40 lead? Anyone try it?


Well, I've used old fishing weights that are about that size and they work pretty good.


----------



## romanljc

i use that stuff its pretty good .


----------



## romanljc

Sunchierefram said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that made from a turkey lifter?
Click to expand...

No just 3/16 zinc rod from hardware store bent in a vice to shape .


----------



## romanljc

romanljc said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that made from a turkey lifter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just 3/16 zinc rod from hardware store bent in a vice to shape .
Click to expand...

I wanted something light strong and fits flat in my pocket . This design works the best for me . Next going to try flat bands on it .


----------



## Sunchierefram

romanljc said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that made from a turkey lifter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just 3/16 zinc rod from hardware store bent in a vice to shape .
Click to expand...

Oh. It looks like one I made from a 50 cent turkey lifter, the fork that is.


----------



## romanljc

Sunchierefram said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 3/8 latex tubing from home depot it works good compared to trumark and daisy bands . I design my slingshots for larg ammo this stuff works good for that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140525_215408.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that made from a turkey lifter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just 3/16 zinc rod from hardware store bent in a vice to shape .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. It looks like one I made from a 50 cent turkey lifter, the fork that is.
Click to expand...


----------



## romanljc

Its Thinker rod. Then. That .
Did it work ? 
Turker lifter rod looks a little to thin for a slingshot to me . Was not even sure about the 3/16 rod till i tried it i have shot at least 400 rounds out of that thing and its still working good no bending or deformation at all


----------



## Sunchierefram

Yeah, it worked. I'm not sure how strong it is but it seems pretty strong to me.


----------



## romanljc

Cool the. 3/16 rod was only $3 and. Have enough left over to make another one if I want thinking may make one. Same way but use wood for the handle glue or screw to sections on the wire frame . Then stain it real nice like that guy jorge does on youtube 
I shot my3/8 surgical tubing latex. Bands and trumark bands over. Water to see which ones shoots farther . There about the same . The only difference is i have a bigger pouch on the one i made which lets me shot bigger ammo .


----------



## flipgun

Put it on a wide fork frame with a RockStar pouch and you can probably throw a VW down range.


----------



## lunasling

For me they are to slow , if i had. Choice of using that or office bands or latex ballons (the kind they form animals with ) i'd go for the last 2


----------



## pult421

NaturalFork said:


> Good for hunting with large ammo. For target shooting I find it a bit too heavy.


thats why i practice my target shooting with heavy bands. It makes me feel like i achieved something


----------



## Ibojoe

Hunting.....good!!!!!


----------

